

Wired already written about PRISM last year. - Dnguyen
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/all/

======
captn3m0
>According to another top official also involved with the program, the NSA
made an enormous breakthrough several years ago in its ability to
cryptanalyze, or break, unfathomably complex encryption systems employed by
not only governments around the world but also many average computer users in
the US.

This sounds alarming.

~~~
lostlogin
I find the idea that they listen to so much far more alarming than that they
have the ability to break encryption.

